
Show HN: Pino – Open source web app for membership management - Risse
https://pinomembers.com
======
tcrow
I feel like this needs a bit more polish before you start telling users it is
ready. I see double menus, random logouts, and a bare bones feature set.
Basically just a list of users with ability to send emails?

------
system2
Wouldn't be more appropriate to describe this as a drupal plugin / extension?

Also, why would a extension / plugin cost monthly for CRUD type application?
What kind of support do you provide?

~~~
Risse
The term that Drupal uses for these "full website" packages are
"distributions":
[https://www.drupal.org/docs/8/distributions](https://www.drupal.org/docs/8/distributions)

The monthly cost is mainly for support, hosting and email delivery. The
support includes security updates for server and Drupal libraries, customer
support via email and helping with import / export of member data (of course,
due to GDPR and sensitive contact information, a processing agreement has to
be signed and agreed upon)

------
headcanon
Is there a repository (like an awesome-* list) of open-source self-hosted
appliance apps like this? I'm sure there's an awesome-drupal list, but I'm
thinking more like a list that might also include this and Discord.

Edit: I meant Discourse. and I also answered my own question:
[https://github.com/unicodeveloper/awesome-opensource-
apps](https://github.com/unicodeveloper/awesome-opensource-apps)

~~~
eeZah7Ux
+1, a repository with proper indexing would be nice, but also a place where
people can request such applications or find contributors.

------
kplex
Does the demo reset? Clicking around trying stuff resulted in the landing page
showing not found?

Worth disabling the
[https://demo.pinomembers.com/admin/structure/member/settings](https://demo.pinomembers.com/admin/structure/member/settings)
page for the demo perhaps?

~~~
Risse
Yes, the site should reset every 15 minutes, please try again soon.

------
joekrill
Not to be confused with the relatively well-known JavaScript logging library
called Pino.

~~~
jilles
It always baffles me when people don't do their research before releasing a
project / product. A few months ago there was a guy releasing his own language
called Flux...

------
h1d
In what format are the users stored? Is it just another custom database
schema?

It's kind of pointless when it can't be integrated with bunch of other
infrastructures that support common protocols like LDAP.

------
masha_sb
1\. anything similar in python?

2\. what is so special, about yet another membership management solution?

~~~
Risse
1\. There is at least Tendenci:
[https://github.com/tendenci/tendenci](https://github.com/tendenci/tendenci)

2\. It's open source and Drupal 8-based, meaning it's easy to extend with
current selection of Drupal modules and PHP libraries

------
sigfubar
> Pino is an open source web app built on Drupal

 _closes tab_

I do love me a hint of scandal, but the whole "thou shalt not BDSM in your
spare time" thing is a major turnoff.

~~~
sucrose
Can you provide more context about whatever you're talking about?

~~~
noir_lord
They are referring to this.

[https://www.inc.com/sonya-mann/drupal-larry-garfield-
gor.htm...](https://www.inc.com/sonya-mann/drupal-larry-garfield-gor.html)

------
funkaster
> managing our associations' members with a spreadsheet program just wasn't
> suitable and we needed something better and easier

ok... what about not reinventing the wheel and using something like LDAP[0]
and one of its many, many UIs? How is this different from all the other
solutions?

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightweight_Directory_Access_P...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightweight_Directory_Access_Protocol)

~~~
h1d
I have been using OpenLDAP to manage users for like 10 years but what GUI/web
based tool do you suggest for managing its data?

The only non complicated solution looks to be PHPLdapAdmin which I use but it
is pretty much abandoned and a fork is keeping it alive.

~~~
funkaster
Here's a new one (that I haven't personally used):
[https://github.com/kakwa/ldapcherry](https://github.com/kakwa/ldapcherry)

~~~
h1d
You said many many UI but that one looks to be very basic which anyone can
build in a day.

I really find it hard to manage LDAP without a intuitive clean UI and wonder
why there aren't much demand for it.

~~~
kakwa_
Not really in a day.

You could probably hack something in day, hardcoding things like schemas,
fields, and things like that.

But having something that is reusable requires more work than a day.

Just as an example, even handling ssl/tls is far from trivial (plain ssl vs
startls, with certificate validation or not, with a custom CA or not), it took
me easily a few days to understand the options python-ldap provides, expose
the options in a clear manner in the config file, deal with errors to provide
meaningful logs and properly test everything.

------
sucrose
This site can’t be reached: demo.pinomembers.com unexpectedly closed the
connection.

------
csixty4
Is the domain name a play on GoMembers?

~~~
Risse
Hah, actually not, never heard of GoMembers before. I of course wanted to have
as short url as possible, but "pino" with all common TLDs were taken. So
putting "members" to the end seemed to make sense to me.

------
kowdermeister
User / pass doesn't work.

~~~
Risse
Heh, someone decided to be funny and changed it. It should be fixed, please
try again.

------
mushufasa
looks like bulma css

